# Reel information



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Hey guys, 

Need some help identifying a reel that was given to me. The reel was given to me by my great uncle and it seems the drag washers have seen better days. Locked down, I can pull drag like its nothing. Can anyone help identify this reel so I can get some drag washers ordered.

Penn 10 is the only identifying mark on the reel. 

Thanks fellas


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Pompano Joe keeps Carbontex material on hand & cuts washers out of it to fit any reel. I'm sure he'd be more than happy to help you out!


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

ThaFish said:


> Pompano Joe keeps Carbontex material on hand & cuts washers out of it to fit any reel. I'm sure he'd be more than happy to help you out!



May have to do that, just pulled it apart and am not satisfied with the material I saw left on the drag washers. 

Now I am spinning reel guy at heart and very rarely use conventionals. Is it normal for a conventional to allow drag to strip until you LOCK DOWN the drag star? I am talking when I can't turn the star any more is when the drag locks down. Any where before that and I can pull drag off fairly easily.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

BigRed38 said:


> Is it normal for a conventional to allow drag to strip until you LOCK DOWN the drag star? I am talking when I can't turn the star any more is when the drag locks down. Any where before that and I can pull drag off fairly easily.


It sounds like the washers are just burned up. Throwing some Carbontex in there will make a noticeable difference. Generally you'll see a 20ish percent increase over the original drag capacity & a much smoother pull throughout the full spectrum, & another benefit is that there will be zero startup inertia.


----------

